# Mozart's 38th Symphony, 3rd movement



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

This movement is so Beethoven-ish. Is there a letter or other document in which LvB _specifically _mentions this movement as a major influence?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

In all honesty I don't hear any Beethoven like qualities in this symphony, but maybe that's just me . I've read somewhere that with this symphony Mozart anticipated (And maybe that's why it feels so Beethoven-ish). Beethoven's pastoral symphony, but nothing that mentions anything about Beethoven citing it as a major influence. Alas, that's best as my knowledge extends and I certainly can't vouch for the information's accuracy either, but perhaps someone else who knows more about the subject can elaborate. 

On a side note: I tend to be enamored by the first and second movement of this marvelous symphony then the delightful third.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Some of the orchestration in that movement sounds closer to Brahms than to Beethoven.


----------

